
Show HN: Breathe – Generative Art Piece - stankot
https://breathe-v1.netlify.com/
======
stankot
Author here, another of my generative art projects. I'm still pretty new to
the whole generative art thing.

Please note that "Low Poly" mode is on by default - it improves performance
and allows you to see changes in realtime. When you are satisfied with the
results, you can switch it on to download smoother image.

As you play with parameters, unique URL will be generatred for easy sharing.

Any feedback is welcome! <3

~~~
MH15
Interesting, but the site requires me to hit the back button again and again
and again. Perhaps don't modify the history API until the user requests a
"shareable link" with their slider positions encoded.

~~~
stankot
From my experience, users love it. It is really easy to loose "that one
perfect image" and keeping everything in history helps.

